# LARGE BREED PUPPY FOOD?



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I have a new puppy name Tyson he just make 12wks and he is currently on the Blue Buffalo puppy food however after speaking to a co worker today he mentioned that my puppy should be on large breed puppy. So I wanted to know for the American Bully Breed are they considered a large breed dog? My pup’s father is I say about 70-75 max and moms is about 55-65lbs and I wanted to know should my pup be on large breed puppy food and if so why what’s the difference or should I keep him on the regular? 

Thanks Again,

Big Blue


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Not a large breed dog. Don't feed large breed dog food.


----------



## pharrison05 (Apr 29, 2009)

I would stick to buffalo blue. We've been using it for quite some time and had great results. We also use bully max dog supplements for it's multivitamin purpose. IMO it's the best mix. I've tried atleast 10 different high end dog foods.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

pharrison05 said:


> I would stick to buffalo blue. We've been using it for quite some time and had great results. We also use bully max dog supplements for it's multivitamin purpose. IMO it's the best mix. I've tried atleast 10 different high end dog foods.


Bullymax is crap as it does not add muscle mass like everyone thinks it is supposed to do.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

agreed with lauren , and iwouldnt have a young pup on supplements anyways , fish oils are one thing but dont go adding crap that really isnt needed at this age..... listen to pitbullmama no on the large breed and no on the bully max lol.


----------

